# Weird crypt



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

http://images.aquaria.net/tanks/rjs/tk-1/2007/Jul15/IMG_59620s.jpg

This plant came out of a local petshops display tanks. It's not any unusual or rare kind of crypt, it's just grown into a weird shape because of where it was. I have no idea what it is, it might even be one I unloaded on them. It'll be interesting to see what it turns into.

http://images.aquaria.net/tanks/rjs/tk-1/2007/Jul15/


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't know a lot about plants, but that crypt looks really leggy. What are the light levels? From what I could see the plant did look healthy and in other lowlight aquariums the crypts usually looked more bushy.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I've grown plantlets from my original C. wendtii in different tanks - if I din't know where they had come from, I wouldn't even be sure they were the same species... They can be highly variable in appearance as a function of environmental factors and nutrients.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

It came out of a rather neglected petstore tank and is about 3 years old. We'll see what it "turns into".


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like a wendtii that has been very crowded and not in strong light. Probably has been growing undisturbed for many years. Given more light and room, it will probably look totally different with short, much broader, probably brown leaves.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah it could be. Or it owuld be WIL or the UND thing I have that I have them tons of. It's interesting how it can change form so drastically.

The growth pattern of the rhizome is more like WIL than WEN, but it's a crapshoot to guess at this point.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

my wendtii in my *cough* unlit *cough* betta tank has a similar structure in terms of stem/leaf length. (though not so much shape, that's probably from the plants that were around it.)










some leaves are up to 6" from crown to tip, leaf is only 2.5" of that though. (I like them this way, they just need a good foreground plant to cover those stems.)


----------

